
Google needs Android to succeed in Africa. - OoTheNigerian
https://iyinoluwa.posterous.com/google-hardware-and-africas-super-information
======
yycom
I don't care about the topic, but I had to read the article to find out how to
parse the headline.

Which, for the curious, is: To succeed in Africa, Google needs Android.

------
quanticle
I'm not sure I agree with the premise of the post. At this point, do most
major cities (e.g. Lagos, Cairo, Kinshasa, Durban, etc.) even have
infrastructure to support smartphones? Last I heard, 3G infrastructure was
pretty spotty outside of select areas of Johannesburg.

Given that, wouldn't it be in Google's interest to hold off on pushing Android
in Africa until said infrastructure is built?

~~~
JonoW
> Last I heard, 3G infrastructure was pretty spotty outside of select areas of
> Johannesburg

Perhaps a good few years ago. You should get HSDPA in all the major cities in
SA. A lot of people actually use mobile broadband in place of fixed-line
broadband.

------
abdulla
In this situation, wouldn't Chrome OS be a better fit? You could have simpler
computers, and therefore cheaper hardware, by moving features to the cloud.

~~~
stcredzero
But then, you'd be more dependent on working infrastructure, which is a major
problem in the 3rd world. Mobile is a better fit than cloud to get started,
and will provide the economic incentive for better infrastructure. The market
will then shift naturally to cloud.

------
IVirOrfeo
no one needs anything to succeed in Africa...

